
Director Wants His Film on The Pirate Bay, Pirates Deliver - lelf
http://torrentfreak.com/director-wants-film-pirate-bay-pirates-deliver-140724/
======
gcb0
why only piratebay? let HN be part of the fun as well

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:14c1b2d6191c692f41c9021a9ca4201a98ab694a&dn=Suzy+Q+DVD5&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337

there just "uploaded" to HN the same anyone would "upload" to piratebay.

